
React Native might become the first multi-platform framework that actually works - mtschopp
https://medium.com/@skvarekm/whyreact-native-might-become-the-first-multi-platform-framework-that-actually-works-ae819bf32721
======
tiredwired
Talk to a Facebook engineer and you find out that they are not that excited
about it. Not really using it.

------
johnhattan
Is there a native Windows port of RN yet? I noticed that an OS X one is on
Github now.

